# Antyone have any info on this merckx light carbon?



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...291084&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1561wt_932




Andy


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I saw that also and thought it was very similar to my 2006 Azzuri (Australian budget brand) Forza except it has round tubes and the forza's are "triangulated" towards the middle , it has exactly the same lugs and rear dropouts but the Azzuri's has a columbus carve fork with a dove set into it at the "crown"


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, i thought it might have been a locally restickered taiwanese frame, but then i came across this

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=53933&start=0

Andy


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Merckx has no problem stickering up other carbon frames with Eddys name (Gan/ lotus sport) so i imagine picking this out of a catalogue a few years later and getting their decals on it would be a no brainer. Ps I really like my azzuris ride but have no idea of the weight of the frame


----------

